# Tivo Bolt and Directv



## JpHudy (Sep 8, 2002)

I left DTV about 6 months ago when my dish started to act up and I found the Tivo Bolt. Since then, I've installed the Bolt and several mini's with Comcast and everything is smooth.

DTV called today and, of course, threw a bunch of gift cards, etc., at me. They said they can "light up" the Tivo Bolt and give me DTV service through it, when I told them it was a sticking point for me. 

I can find absolutely no evidence that DTV has a cablecard-style tuner suitable for use in the Tivo Bolt. Are they full of crap or what? Installation is scheduled for next Friday (9/30), so I have to get to the bottom of it well before then. 

Thanks in advance for any input.


----------



## waterchange (Jun 29, 2010)

Your Bolt will not work with DIRECTV.

On the TiVo Bolt product page: "DOES NOT work with Satellite, Google Fiber and AT&T U-verse"


----------



## swyman18 (Jan 7, 2016)

Wow, that's just sad. Basically they are outright lying just to get you to sign up. I guess it's no surprise.


----------



## thyname (Dec 27, 2010)

They may be talking about the Directv receiver with TiVo built in. There is a whole forum on these receivers here at TCF:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/forumdisplay.php?f=36

So, most likely, the rep was not lying, but just ignorant not knowing the difference between Bolt and these receivers. She/he may just have heard that Direct has TiVo.

P.S. These boxes (TiVo powered Directv STB) are really outdated and ancient.


----------



## nohkul (Jul 15, 2005)

I had a similar experience at Costco with the DirecTV sales rep. The sales rep told me that my TiVos will work with DirecTV using CableCARDs like I'm currently doing with Cox Cable. I told him I thought they wouldn't work, but he assured me that it would and even said other people are using it. I signed up for DirecTV but am a little worried now. 

I've searched the internet and haven't found anything that says TiVos will work with DirecTV using the CableCARDS. However, these search results saying it won't work are from before 2010. Maybe DirecTV changed something? Has it been confirmed recently that it won't work? The install is in a week so I have until then to cancel the order.


----------



## osu1991 (Mar 6, 2015)

nohkul said:


> I had a similar experience at Costco with the DirecTV sales rep. The sales rep told me that my TiVos will work with DirecTV using CableCARDs like I'm currently doing with Cox Cable. I told him I thought they wouldn't work, but he assured me that it would and even said other people are using it. I signed up for DirecTV but am a little worried now.
> 
> I've searched the internet and haven't found anything that says TiVos will work with DirecTV using the CableCARDS. However, these search results saying it won't work are from before 2010. Maybe DirecTV changed something? Has it been confirmed recently that it won't work? The install is in a week so I have until then to cancel the order.


It won't work with any consumer tivos. Directv has their own encryption that is not compatible with cable card


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

nohkul said:


> I had a similar experience at Costco with the DirecTV sales rep. The sales rep told me that my TiVos will work with DirecTV using CableCARDs like I'm currently doing with Cox Cable. I told him I thought they wouldn't work, but he assured me that it would and even said other people are using it. I signed up for DirecTV but am a little worried now.
> 
> I've searched the internet and haven't found anything that says TiVos will work with DirecTV using the CableCARDS. However, these search results saying it won't work are from before 2010. Maybe DirecTV changed something? Has it been confirmed recently that it won't work? The install is in a week so I have until then to cancel the order.


Yeah, that DirecTV guy was lying so hard he probably had a stroke. Nothing he said to you was anything resembling the truth.


----------

